# Prozedur zu groß



## CrimeTime (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich erhielt heute den Fehler beim Kompilieren, und hoffe das es dort irgend einen Trick gibt das zu fixen 

MfG
CrimeTime


----------



## DrSoong (30. Dezember 2006)

Wir bräuchten da schon mehr Infos, eine Maximalgröße einer Prozedur wäre mir nicht bekannt.


Der Doc!


----------



## CrimeTime (30. Dezember 2006)

bin ich mir nicht indirekt sicher aber ich mein des waren 64 oder 62 kb Pro Sub


----------



## DrSoong (30. Dezember 2006)

Hab ich zwar noch nie gehabt, kann aber durchaus sein. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, Teile der Prozedur in weitere Prozeduren auszulagern und die dann einfach bei Bedarf aufzurufen. Ich mach das nicht nur wegen der Größe, dient auch der Lesbarkeit und der Fehlersuche.

Ansonsten wüsste ich nichts, hierzu bietet sich aber die MSDN bzw. die MVPs dort an. Wenn du einen NewsServer hast kannst du auch die VB-Gruppen besuchen und dort fragen, dort treiben sich am meisten MVPs rum.


Der Doc!


----------

